# caesars creek fishing help?



## MommysFishingPrincess(:

Okay,
I'm almost 16, female.
You could say I'm stil learning.
but I actually understand what people get out of it.
lol.

Anyways!
We've fished on and off all summer.
A few weeks ago we spent like a week straight fishing,
With literally no luck.

So I put it down for a bit,
And Now we're gonna try nd hit caesars creek tomorrow.

ANY tips, advice, direction.
Where to fish, what to use how deep.
At this point anything will help,
And be extremely appriciated!


----------



## prhodes2

One of my co workers lives 5 miles from this lake and is always complaining that he can never catch any fish from his ski boat either so I am looking forward to reading this thread


----------



## MommysFishingPrincess(:

thanks.

I'm heading out soon, and I'll let you know.


----------



## CO_Trout

What are you going to be fishing for, Bass, Saugeye, Muskie, Crappie, White Bass, Catfish, ect....????? mention what you are going to be targeting and you may get some more responses.

Last week I was out at CC and by 9AM the water temp was about 85 degrees. once the sun came out from behind the clouds the bite stop entirely. So unless you plan to fish from dawn til about 10AM or dusk on, plan on a slow day of fishing. At these temps it is very slow and difficult fishing.


----------



## MommysFishingPrincess(:

Yeah we went out and really didn't catch anything.
I'm more into catching catfish.
But Anything like trout, muskie, walleye, saugeye, ect would be a great step uo.
I even enjoy sufish/crappie streaks.


I just don't know where any good spots are,
and most places are over ran.
+& it seems latey I keep fiding at those places people are letting their kids run around, their being loud, obnoxious and rude.
Their we're people today with a radio of horrid, +& they we're quite rude.


+& Alot of larger lakes, 'good" spots are only boat excessible, which I have no access to.



BUT none the less, we'll probably be out there a few more times this week, at different spots. +& I even want to try really early, when i've went with my grandpa he wakes me up at like 7am, and I never got it, till I realized the fish hit hard in the mornings.


there will be updates!


----------



## taxiecab

My advice to you would be for you to select a small lake close to home that you can fish from the bank and not have all the boat traffic you have on the bigger lakes
Example: Huston woods Acton lake. It has a 10hp limit and has several places to bank fish at the Marina or Sugar camp. This time of year night fishing is the best for you and the fish.
Read all you can about fishing and keep trying. I am 75 years yung now and have fished all my life and I am still learning every time I go out.
Good luck.


----------



## CO_Trout

Can't help you with catfish fishing, I personal catch them by mistake. To much sitting around waiting for them to bit. I prefer constant casting. 

I hear that Cowan Lake, smaller lake with less boat traffic has had a good catfish bite as of late. that lake has some good bank fishing at the dam and the marina. They also have the option to rent a boat. 
From what I have read on this site, the rivers seem to be a good place to fish for catfish also. 
Only thing I have learned over the years is the more you have to hike to a spot the less likely to see anyone else or for it to be overrun or over fished. Some of my best spots to fish from the bank (river or lake), are all about a mile hike from where I can park a car at. Very few will ever hike that far to fish. Those spots always produce fish and several big ones too.


----------



## MommysFishingPrincess(:

Thankyou, we're going to try possum creek tonight, and we'll probably be out at ceasars, or Cj sometime soon as well. We're also camping and donig a 4 day-er in like germantown and twincreeks, so hopefully i get alot more practice in.


----------



## kmb411

I fished CC for the first time Sunday morning, from a boat. Second cast of the day, I pulled a 4lb largemouth and thought today will be my day. 10 houurs later, that was the only bite at CC. I went back to the campground, Cowen Lake, went out and caught two under bass, under the 15" size limit. 

Last night, I fished Cowen again, tried something different, a Chatterbait, and last cast was a 2-3lb catfish. The funny thing last night was my dog, trying to ride a goose in the water. Needless to say, the goose took off, and my dumb dog went swimming- typing it does not do justice. 

I tend to fish Cowen most evening, so if you and your parents want to go out on a boat, let me know. Typically, I fish for bass there Monday thru Thursday.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan

is bank fishing at cowan pretty decent? i dont have a boat and been wanting to try out cowan because i hear its a pretty good lake.


----------



## Hank Johnson

We went to CC Tuesday night from about 7 PM til about 4 AM, I think that's allowed? We found a trail by the boat ramp, the ramp off of New Burlington. The trail led to the shore and we only saw 2 or 3 boats. We didn't catch anything though, but we had a lot of bites. Something was taking our shad and just running real quick with them but we couldn't hook them for our lives. We also got snagged a few times.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan

Hank Johnson said:


> We went to CC Tuesday night from about 7 PM til about 4 AM, I think that's allowed? We found a trail by the boat ramp, the ramp off of New Burlington. The trail led to the shore and we only saw 2 or 3 boats. We didn't catch anything though, but we had a lot of bites. Something was taking our shad and just running real quick with them but we couldn't hook them for our lives. We also got snagged a few times.


i bet it was turtles


----------



## Roscoe

Hank Johnson said:


> We went to CC Tuesday night from about 7 PM til about 4 AM, I think that's allowed? We found a trail by the boat ramp, the ramp off of New Burlington. .


Now that would be a good spot for the Girls(Princess and her Mom) to bank fish.Go South on the trail to the end.Fish to your left toward the opposite bank.There is an old bridge that crossed C.C. B4 the lake was there.Can reach it by bank fishing.I used to catch Smallmouths there on small Bomber A's.It just might work for you,although it's a little desolate.Good Luck

Roscoe


----------



## Mason52

AbuGarciaFan said:


> is bank fishing at cowan pretty decent? i dont have a boat and been wanting to try out cowan because i hear its a pretty good lake.


I used to fish Cowan for Bass and do OK. Park at the dam and walk the trail along bank to the right away from the dam face. I use to catch lots of LM Bass on plastic worms and some along the dam face on crank baits. I'd go around the little cove b4 I started to fish and fish the bank as far as I could walk and did pretty good.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep

I think the bank fishing at Cowan is much better than Caesar Creek. A friend of mine caught several bass from shore not long ago near the marina. You also have a chance at crappie, bluegill, channel catfish and saugeye when fishing from shore.

I don't think you have a lot of tackle and I am guessing you would rather cast than throw your line out and wait. If you don't have lures for bass I would start by buying one or two beetle spin 1/8 ounce spinner baits. You can get them cheap at walmart. The great thing about them is that they are nearly snagproof and will catch bass, crappie and saugeye (I caught two at cowan in the spring fishing for crappie).

If you have a second rod I would throw it out with a piece of hotdog and hook to try and catch a big carp. Make sure you leave your bail open so the line comes out or the carp might pull your pole in. This will give you a chance to practice catching big fish.

The fishing will start to improve when the water gets a little colder and we get more rain.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep

There is a park called spring lakes in green county. Next sunday they have a free fishing tournament from 6 - 9 pm, you can find info on it with google search. There is a charge for becoming a member to fish this lake. It is a great lake with some very nice fish and they stock it with catfish. 

If you have the money to spend and really want to catch fish this would be a great option


----------



## bassattacker

spring lakes isnt a bad idea, its on ferry road, just outside of downtown bellbrook but it does cost to fish, or become a member...


----------



## MommysFishingPrincess(:

I have all the typical supplies, just not alot of lures and such.

I didn't realize the things I have are spinners, then i have fake minnows with hooks in them, then a crankbait fish, a frog, fake diff types of worms,fake beetles and few other things. It's more of I don't know where to use them.


Also the reason i don't have the things i wish is because we don't have the $$, we have a camping trip coming up, and my moms supplying that. +& With all the free fishing, We wouldn't go somewhere to pay. Especially qwhen they stock walleye, bass, and crappie in CJ brown.


But thanks everyone, I REALLY do appriciate the advice +& i do keep everything in mind written, and PM-ed to me.


----------

